

These are the 5 modular smartphones everyone is waiting for - ElvisMa
http://www.araprototype.com/knowledge/modular-smartphone-versions/

======
ElvisMa
It is actually only 4, there fifth, magic cube by Xiaomi is probably only a
rumor or a study by the CEO of Xiaomi

